# cannot install xdm



## lucky7456969 (Oct 9, 2012)

Any easy fix for me 
Thanks
Jack


----------



## SirDice (Oct 9, 2012)

Looks like you're hitting a firewall.


----------



## lucky7456969 (Oct 9, 2012)

Do I open some ports for this server?
Which port?
Thanks
Jack


----------



## SirDice (Oct 9, 2012)

You need to allow outgoing traffic if you want to fetch something from the internet.


----------



## lucky7456969 (Oct 9, 2012)

ahhh. I recently changed my nic to static ip, but I didn't know where to setup the DNS server. I used sysinstall=>configure=>networking. But there were no DNSs to set.
Thanks
Jack


----------



## SirDice (Oct 9, 2012)

Don't use sysinstall(8), it's deprecated and you are very likely to screw up your system with it.


----------



## lucky7456969 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi SirDice,
I finally fixed it. Oh I see, what alternatives are available to sysinstall?
Thanks
Jack


----------



## SirDice (Oct 9, 2012)

Just edit /etc/rc.conf it's really not that hard. DNS servers are in /etc/resolv.conf.


----------



## lucky7456969 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi,
I was editing /etc/inittab

```
id:5:initdefault:/usr/local/bin/xdm -nodaemon
or
id:5:respawn:/usr/local/bin/xdm -nodaemon
```
But still text login screens are seen.
Why is that?
Thanks
Jack


----------



## SirDice (Oct 9, 2012)

FreeBSD doesn't have an /etc/inittab.

Handbook: 6.6 The X Display Manager


----------



## lucky7456969 (Oct 9, 2012)

ha ha I cannot login after installing xdm, how do I solve it?

I go back to single user mode, no vi, can't change it back 
Thanks
Jack


----------

